# Shirts for you guys you got jacked in the laundry room



## 25&5 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.specopsoutfitters.com

Great link for you guys who are missing your clothes or want more.  Oh, and I wouldn't worry much about posers ordering unless someone sells out and puts their stuff up on eBay.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 25, 2009)

I was looking for this site about a year ago, looks like you guys got things up and running.  I will order some shirts now.  I'm glad you guys have the old BRC logo on there, I was worried that you guys would only have the new RTC stuff now.


----------



## 25&5 (Aug 26, 2009)

The site is still under some construction I think because I'm not seeing some of the other things they sell to families at graduation, but they've got pictures and videos up finally.  I vaguely remember the new logo, and I know some were not happy with it.  There's some good changes being made around here.


----------

